# Los mil y pico de Kerena



## swift

Estimada @Kerena:

Qué bueno es ver que has vuelto a obsequiarnos con tu participación en el _Sólo Español_.  Sirva tu vuelta a los foros como motivo para celebrar tu millar y pico de “posts”.







Van unas patatas bravas y unos montaditos. 






Muchos saludos hasta Cali. 


swift​


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Muchas felicidades, Kerena!

Gracias por tus atinados comentarios y porque nos ayudas a mantener en orden los foros.

Un abrazo,

Iván


----------



## Agró

Felicidades.
Quiero contribuir con cosas más delicadas: esto y esto.


----------



## swift

@Agró

A ver si lo puedo pegar.


----------



## Agró

Gracias.
Y que aproveche.


----------



## chileno

Felicidades Kerena!


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Kerena.

Enhorabuena por esos más de 1.000 mensajes y, sobre todo, por lo atinados que suelen ser. Ánimo, y a seguir compartiendo.

Un saludo


----------



## Kerena

Queridos compañeros, ¡qué sorpresa más linda me han dado!, a tal punto que he quedado anonadada.
Mil gracias a todos. WR se ha convertido en un segundo hogar para mí y a través de todo este tiempo (desde que era una chiquilla y consultaba los foros para mis tareas del cole) he aprendido a conocerlos (de manera virtual, jejeje) y a valorarlos, y conste que no lo digo como un simple cumplido.
Swift, siempre tan gentil, te agradezco no solo el detallazo sino los aportes valiosos con que enriqueces estos foros y que en muchas ocasiones me han sacado de apuros. JesuisSnob, mi moderador favorito (no se lo digan a nadie), amable y muy comprensivo, siempre dispuesto a ayudarnos cuando más lo necesitamos. Agró, de los compañeros más antiguos que recuerdo, gracias por compartir tus amplios conocimientos con los que siempre estamos aprendiendo. Chileno, recordándonos siempre al inolvidable Condorito, con tu sencillez e inquietudes idiomáticas, me has dado muchas lecciones.
Miguel, muy amable de tu parte, gracias por esos ánimos y por dejar huella en nuestros foros con tus aportes concisos, bien documentados y lo más importante, con el respeto y la humildad que te caracterizan.
Wow, la comida se ve deliciosísima, y lo mejor es que no hago dieta. Swift, te luciste con las patatas bravas, uno de mis platos favoritos y los montaditos están de lujo. Agró, tú no te quedas atrás, las angulas y las ancas en su punto, mmm. Me siento conmovida con tanta exquisitez... pero siento que hace falta algo..¡ah, ya sé! Esto para todos, con mucho cariño, ¡a nuestra salud! 
Os/les cuento que ya he apagado las velitas y un deseo he pedido: que estemos siempre juntos, compartiendo estas maravillosas experiencias y disfrutando de las destrezas lingüísticas de cada uno, fortaleciendo este lazo fraternal.


----------



## swift

¡A mandar!  Yo a ti te recuerdo de aquel lejanísimo año 2008 en que alcancé los primeros mil posts: por aquel entonces hablabas del “relevo generacional”. 

Cuando dijiste que faltaba algo, supuse que era un _bebestible_ pero imaginé que sería aguardiente antioqueño.  ¿Será que no tenemos cara de hartar guaro?


----------



## Kerena

swift said:


> ¡A mandar!  Yo a ti te recuerdo de aquel lejanísimo año 2008 en que alcancé los primeros mil posts: por aquel entonces hablabas del “relevo generacional”.
> 
> Cuando dijiste que faltaba algo, supuse que era un _bebestible_ pero imaginé que sería aguardiente antioqueño.  ¿Será que no tenemos cara de hartar guaro?


Oye, qué buena memoria tienes. Recuerdo que recién llegada me "descrestaste" (traducción: "me causaste admiración". Te lo aclaro porque la acepción que brinda  el DRAE no es la más acertada) con tus conocimientos Siempre te consultaba, qué tiempos aquellos. Qué comes, que adivinas, jajaja, no le jalo al guaro, mas bien al vinito. Y si me gustara hubiese escogido aguardiente X del Valle, ya sabes, preferencia regional.


----------



## Ferrol

Felicidades Kerena


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo iba a aportar unos mates con tortas fritas para la tarde...pero no pude subir las fotos, aun siguiendo las instrucciones.
¡FELICES MIL!


----------



## Kerena

Gracias Ferrol, créeme que no me pierdo tus intervenciones en los foros de Spanish-English y Sólo Español, son realmente acertadas.

Estimado Kaxgufen, de lo que me he perdido, con lo que me encanta la comida argentina. Pero bueno, la intención es lo que vale y te lo agradezco. Ha sido todo un placer compartir contigo tantos hilos, y consultas sobre expresiones gauchas, disfrutando no solo de tus conocimientos sino del agudo sentido del humor con el que a menudo condimentas tus posts y que en más de una ocasión me ha sacado una sonrisa y otra tantas hasta una carcajada. 

P.D: Afortunadamente, conseguí estos mates para celebrar.


----------



## Señor K

Pucha, he llegado tarde a la celebración.

¡Felicidades atrasadas, Kerena! De mi tierra, y visto el clima veraniego que impera, te puedo ofrecer uno de los mejores frutos que nacen en la zona centro de Chile: la sandía painina, un manjar de dioses; roja, dulce y jugosa.


----------



## Kerena

¡Gracias, Sr. K! claro que nunca es tarde, ni más faltaba. ¡Qué rico! se me hace agua la boca con esa deliciosa sandía, que dicho sea de paso, me cae de maravillas por estos días de intenso calor que vive mi región. Es un gusto tenerte en estos foros, aclarando muchas de nuestras dudas o planteándolas con tus consultas, con intervenciones certeras dentro de un ambiente amistoso.


----------

